# ALERT - gore canyon



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

YEEWW!!! Great day for a first Gore lap!


----------



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

definitely felt like the ocoee in there today. where was everyone yesterday?


----------

